# Job Seeker Allowance over 62



## John Walsh (6 Feb 2016)

What is the position for those on Job Seeker Allowance and over 62 years . Do you get paid directly to bank and only have to sign once a year . Do they still check you that you are looking for work etc ?


----------



## pudds (6 Feb 2016)

John Walsh said:


> What is the position for those on Job Seeker Allowance and over 62 years . Do you get paid directly to bank and only have to sign once a year . Do they still check you that you are looking for work etc ?



Paid into your bank and sign once a year.

From 1 January 2014, if you are claiming Jobseeker’s Benefit or Allowance and are aged 62 or over, the following will apply:


You will no longer be required to engage with the activation process (see below) and you will not be subject to penalty rates for non-engagement
You can voluntarily avail of a range of supports (for example, training or employment support programmes) from the Department of Social Protection.
*What is activation?*

Labour market activation policies are designed to give jobseekers a better chance of finding employment. The Department of Social Protection describes activation as its engagement with jobseekers to support them back into employment. Jobseekers are expected to fully engage with this process and use the supports offered during the activation process which might include education or training schemes, employment support schemes to help them back into the workplace, internships and other supports.


----------



## John Walsh (13 Feb 2016)

Anyone over 62 years and on JSA . What is this scheme like in practice ?


----------



## moneybox (14 Feb 2016)

John Walsh said:


> Anyone over 62 years and on JSA . What is this scheme like in practice ?



Exactly as pudds has outlined above


----------



## John Walsh (6 Jul 2016)

I take it both of you are over 62 and on JSA or are you just reading from the DSP website . 
 I am looking for detail do they still contact you etc .


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Jul 2016)

Are you concerned about them hearing a foreign dial tone?

How many over-62 year olds on JSA do you think regularly post here? The policy is laid out above, if they ring you why not quote their policy to them?


----------



## johnwilliams (23 Aug 2016)

one of my work colleagues  is almost 60 (to be honest i am just a couple years behind him)  he wants me to ask when he reaches 62 and decides to call it a day will he get penalized for leaving work (not get jobseekers allowance) left voluntarily  or would he be allowed go straight on to it as in pudds reply
would there be a age related penalty(sliding scale)  if he pulled out year or two earlier?


----------



## Gerry Canning (24 Aug 2016)

johnwilliams,

if @ 62 he {decides to call it a day} he should not get JSA , he is abusing the system. He is not unemployed.
There is no {age related penalty} To get JSA you should be available for & seeking work , not looking for an (excuse) to stop work and certainly not expecting other people to pay for him voluntatily leaving work!.


----------



## johnwilliams (30 Aug 2016)

gerry 
as my mate says, mind is strong but body is getting weak
thats great if your job is sitting all day in the dail on nice comfy seats, you feel like taking a snooze  who cares/notices
some of us like my friend are on our feet 8-10 hour days ,lifting and dragging .when you can't do, what you could do when you were 20  ,that's not fair on employer or your workmates (have to take up the extra workload )
knew a few back in the day who would have no prob having other people do their work ,not the way my mate or i want to finish our days.


----------



## John Walsh (9 Dec 2017)

I am on the over 62 allowance when is the once a year signing date usually ?


----------



## gipimann (9 Dec 2017)

There isn't a single date for everyone, it depends on when you opened your claim. Your Intreo office should tell you your next signing date.


----------



## Ben Noakes (19 Apr 2018)

Does this rule apply for England?  I can't find anything official about it?


----------



## gipimann (19 Apr 2018)

This is an irish site, so the information above refers to the Irish social security system only.


----------

